# Great Logo Vortex!



## CTodd (Aug 19, 2001)

I just logged on today and am pleased to see the American Flag motif in the Vortex logo on the top left of the forums.
Kudos guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (CTodd)*

yeah guys... very well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (GTI451)*

you can thank verruckt for that







!! he did a great job
bill


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (CTodd)*

that is a very cool graphic
someone should custom paint the R32's on the front page!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (kleckers69)*

GREAT Logo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (CTodd)*

Lovin' the logo--great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2Mike (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (mister_g60)*

Yah guys, looks great & shows respect. We will never forget.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (Mk2Mike)*

the new logo rocks!!! keep it on for more than just today..
maybe offer a sticker!! i would sport it at my local vw show this weekend.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (BJMRGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GREAT Logo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
Thats the same thing I said when I logged on!!


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: Great Logo Vortex! (g60-inside)*

That logo is great and is a great representation for our respect for this great country. GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------

